# spot and stalk bobcat



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

while walking the roads we at the lease, the light was about finished
when we spotted a few deer, the fellow i was hunting with thought he
saw a yearling close to us, i watched it a bit longer because it was
acting a bit strange, turned out to be a cat prowling the road for
dinner. we closed the distance from about 275 yards down to about 80.
the cat was working its way towards us so i decided to back off into
the brush and wait for him to pass. a rabbit was evening making
squeaks in the brush, the center of the noise in a point puitting us
in the line of the cat. after waiting about 5 minutes, the lighting
was faint. i knew it was know or never, so i drew back my arrow and
started slipping towards the road, i could see a dark spot that looked
like a the bcat sitting on its haunches staring at me from about 15
yards away. if ever a sabo sight worked great, it was in this
sitution. it was so dark i had to use both eyes to see the dark spot
and i put my illuminated red dot on the center of what i believed to
be the cat shape and let loose. the other big perk of technology was
the lighted arrow nock. the notcturnal lit green and its arc contacted
something solid, followed by the crunch of rocks. the bobcat shape
exploded to lift in a magnificent flipping leap at least 5 foot
verticle and yowling a blood curdling noise, the cat sped away and i
ran fully into the road to watch him leave. my lighted nock had become
detached from the arrow, a sign of hitting something very hard and my
heart sunk. then i noticed fur and meat on the nock, game on! i found
a few drops of blood, then decided to let the cat sit a spell while we
picked up the truck, kim, and the secret weapon.

with a few pockets full of flashlights, we unfurled the secret weapon
and Slice immediately bristled at this new scent. down the trail of
fresh blood we went, Slice much more tense than normal. we followed
the cat through some of the thickest and nastiest brush that south
texas has to offer. slice would pass cleanly into the blackbrush and
cat claw thickets while we humans decided to meet her on the other
side. the first 300 yards of the trail were in a fairly straight line,
but in the last 100 yards, the cat had begun to curl back. we had good
blood and about twenty minutes and 400 yards into this trail all hell
broke loose.

fierce barking and angry growls eminated from a nasty thicket white
brush. chris, kim and myself got up into the action and the cat broke
away, slice hot on his heels and then she bayed him 10 yards away in
the thicket. Kim showed her true feelings about slice when slice began
yelping as kim screamed, "Slice, save Slice". a 22 mag to the head and
the cat was ours! he weight about 31 lbs live and had a big block
head. Every was pretty pumped after the rumble and tumble through the
brush. Slice came away with only a scratch on her shoulder.

this cat is pretty special, it took a long time to finally get one,
and a great one he is. i plan to get him mounted in a fighting stance,
and when slice goes to doggie heaven, get her mounted in her attack
pose so they can be forever mounted in mortal combat.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

What a story...pretty cat too....WW


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Coooool*

Great story and congrats.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That was a great post. Sounds like the stars were lined up perfectly for this hunt. Of course your preperation all the way around had a lot to do with it too. This is a great story and I know you realize that shooting a kitty with a bow is an extra ordinary feet. WTG!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

That was a great post! Congrats on the great bobcat. That mount sounds like it will be awesome!

I know Kim. Our families are long time friends.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a big cat. Congrats, and cool story.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on the fun hunt and good harvest...


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

btreybig, Kim figured that your name was brad and she said to tell you high. 

bucksnort, i've been after a cat for a long time, had a few close and frustrating hunts but indeed the stars were aligned on this one.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats correct. Tell her I said Hi. Small world.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

NICE!!


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice cat and story !!!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Enjoyed reading that one.... And great pic too!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

lunatic and bigtek, thanks for the follow up. been working on a compiation of blood trailing stories with Slice. in two year's we have been on 41 blood trails, about 10% of those trails leading to a live animal. those have been the most memorable by far!


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Very Nice Kitty Cat Travis


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hard to get a kitty with a bow; congratulations. Where did you hit it that it ran so far and didn't bleed out?

TH


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

will do


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Hard to get a kitty with a bow; congratulations. Where did you hit it that it ran so far and didn't bleed out?
> 
> TH


 the cat was sitting on his haunches facing me when i shot. the arrow hit him on the front right shoulder and somehow deflected down slicing open the buttocks and finally slicing open the scrotom. both testicles were found swinging freely. they looked like little pink jelly beans. no wonder that cat was so mad when we found him!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

back from the taxi. Quay will walk by and say "rooooar" and slice just whines and growls...


----------

